#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός πιλοτής σε συντελεστή δόμησης

## ααα12

Συνάδελφοι χαιρετώ,

Ενδιαφέρομαι να χτίσω μία μονοκατοικία 100τμ υπόγειο, 50τμ ισόγειο με πιλοτή και 100τμ πρώτο όροφο. Έχω τα παρακάτω ερωτήματα και θα ήθελα να ζητήσω βοήθεια και απόψεις:

1) η εσωτερική σκάλα η οποία θα συνδέει το υπόγειο-ισόγειο-πρώτο και ο χώρος που θα μείνει για ανελκυστήρα θα υπολογίζεται στο συντελεστή δόμησης? Στο παραπάνω σενάριο δηλαδή, θα φάω 100+50=150τμ ή 100-12+50-12=126τμ?
2) Η πιλοτή μπορεί να γίνει στη φάτσα/όψη του κτιρίου? Ο πρώτος όροφος θα είναι 9 (όψη) επί 11 οπότε θα ήθελα η πιλοτή να γίνει στην όψη, ώστε να είναι το ισόγειο στην πίσω πλευρά (υποθέτω 9 επί 5.5) και να χρησιμοποιήσω το χώρο της πιλοτής ως εξωτερικό χώρο μεταξύ ισογείου και κήπου-γίνεται?
3) Για τον υπολογισμό της πιλοτής (500% της κάλυψης) θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω τους χώρους της εσωτερικής σκάλας και του ανελκυστήρα? Αν δηλαδή η σκάλα και ο ανελκυστήρας μου φάνε 12τμ στο ισόγειο, πρέπει η πιλοτή να είναι απαραίτητα από 50τμ και πάνω ή μπορεί να μειωθεί σε 38τμ (50-12)?
4) Έχω ρωτήσει αρκετούς κατασκευαστές για γενικό κόστος κατασκευής και ακούω τιμές (minimum) από 700ε/τμ μέχρι 1100ε/τμ. Προφανώς εξαρτάται από πολλές μεταβλητές αλλά αν έχετε άποψη για φρέσκιες τιμές για την παραπάνω κατασκευή, θα ήταν πολύ ευπρόσδεκτες.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά-συγχωρέστε με αν αυτά είναι απλά θέματα αλλά είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος δικτύων και πρώτη φορά τα κοιτάζω αυτά για το σπίτι μου

----------

